# costs webhosting



## Vinci (Aug 22, 2005)

I am making a survey of the costs that I will have for my t-shirtwebstore. 
Can anyone tell me what the costs will be for webhosting/ a provider? 

Thanks.


----------



## Solmu (Aug 15, 2005)

$5/mo to $40/mo depending on what level of service you want. You can get cheaper and you can get more expensive, but neither is likely to be a good idea for a new business.

Most people with average needs should be paying USD $8 - USD $20 per month. $8 if you want it as cheap as possible, $10 for a good mid-level of service, $20 if you want some extras.

If you want your own secure site (and the fixed ip that requires), good cart software provided by the host, etc. expect to be paying $40/month plus secure site registration fees (can't remember what those are - $200-$250/year rings a bell, but don't quote me on that).


----------



## Vinci (Aug 22, 2005)

Well, the prices you meant and what I heard are not so bad. Thanks for your reaction, Solmu.


----------



## Logo-Mechanix (Sep 14, 2005)

I have my website through yahoo and I think it is $30 a month and that was the business package with 50 email addresses and a few other bells and whistles.


----------



## sarafina (Jul 27, 2005)

$30 seems like alot. Is it dedicated hosting? I have shared hosting for like 4/month and get 100emails, great support and alot of other things.


----------



## Logo-Mechanix (Sep 14, 2005)

It was not the cheapest available and I admit I did not give the others try but so far I am very satisfied with the technical support and the site building tools they offer. It is not shared hosting and it did include my doamin name registration even though that was not that much to begin with. I usualy do not go with the cheapest on anything although there are exceptions to the rule its true you usualy get what you pay for.

John


----------



## neghcho (Sep 16, 2005)

You can find an acceptable host for around 10$ a month with dedicated hosting. Domain name registration from godaddy.com is around $8 a year. I use www.wehostwebpages.com because a friend of mine runs it and I know he offers dependable customer support. Includes H-sphere control panel and various plans depending on how much space / bandwidth you need.

Also www.wehostwebpages.com offers shared SSL services so you can use their SSL certificate to secure your shopping cart / credit card processes.


----------

